
Show HN: A Federated, NNTP-Based Reddit Clone - ronsor
https://nntpit.ronsor.eu.org
======
erion
Very nice.

I would replace CoinHive with a more trustworthy captcha package, which is
also hosted on the same machine. For example, with this:
[https://github.com/dchest/captcha](https://github.com/dchest/captcha)

------
ammmir
nice! have you thought about storing upvotes in a special meta article that
you periodically update with the latest counts? iirc, you can use the
Supersedes header field to replace the meta article so all nodes get the
latest vote stats.

or you could store each vote in an adjacent thread containing the
upvotes/downvotes for that article and periodically coalesce them into a
single count for easy retrieval. that way, the whole system can be stateless
from a single node's perspective.

